# Questions about AMERICA



## lollipop123 (May 13, 2013)

Hi!
I have some questions regarding the United States of America.
I would love it if I could get the point of view of an American citizen that does not have strong political views.


1. Is it easy to notice the class difference in society?

2. America is known as a country with almost only obese and fat people... Is this true?

3. What's the 5 most important things to think about when living in America? It can be rules, everyday habits... Anything.

4. Which sport is the most popular in the USA?

5. Is 9/11 a topic that is being discussed at work or anywhere or is it just one of those things that isn't mentioned at all?

6. What is the most discussed big news at the moment in America?

7. What's the major differences between college and university?

8. Is private school considered better than public school?

Thanks. 
I'm off  lane:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Interesting questions. I've been living outside the US for 20 years now, but I'm still a US citizen...



lollipop123 said:


> 1. Is it easy to notice the class difference in society?


Depends on lots of factors: where you are, how closely atuned you are to the differences, and to some extent, which class you feel yourself to belong to.



> 2. America is known as a country with almost only obese and fat people... Is this true?


Well, the statistics say that something like 75% of Americans are fat and/or obese. I admit that I definitely notice it much more now (on visits back there, or when Americans visit Europe) than I used to.



> 3. What's the 5 most important things to think about when living in America? It can be rules, everyday habits... Anything.


Money really is king over there. 
Bigger is usually considered better.
Probably best to avoid "discussions" of religion or politics. They just seem to turn nasty.
Many/most Americans have little knowledge of things outside the US (and frankly, little interest, except as it affects the US directly).
Ask questions, but don't offer opinions on what's going on in the US. You only get yourself in trouble by saying anything that can be taken as "criticism" even if it's not meant that way.



> 4. Which sport is the most popular in the USA?


Depending on the region, usually baseball, (American) football or basketball.



> 5. Is 9/11 a topic that is being discussed at work or anywhere or is it just one of those things that isn't mentioned at all?


Again, depends on the region and to some extent, the context.



> 6. What is the most discussed big news at the moment in America?


Scan the NY Times online, or even better, watch The Daily Show or The Colbert Report online. They seem to pick up on the latest news items that are causing the most flap.



> 7. What's the major differences between college and university?


The terms are used interchangeably in the US right now. Officially, a university is an institution of higher education made up of two or more colleges. A college is an institution of higher education devoted to a specific subject area (i.e. Liberal Arts, Sciences, Engineering, Business, etc.).



> 8. Is private school considered better than public school?


Depends again on region and context. Some private schools are mere money-spinning operations. Others offer a top rate education (for huge fees). Quality of the public schools can vary all over the place.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Obesity and Overweight for Professionals: Data and Statistics: Adult Obesity - DNPAO - CDC
Some reading material


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

1. the poor people have Cadillacs 
2. Krispy Kreme Donuts 
3.Pay you taxes.
have enough Guns. 
eat them donuts.. 
don't drink and drive. .
never jump into water in florida 
4. baseball football Nascar 
5. that a old memory 
6. CNN.com - Breaking News, U.S., World, Weather, Entertainment & Video News
7. the cost of the fees 
8. no idea ...too old


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry not to get in a debate but 9/11 is not an old memory. It's a memory that can never be erased.


----------



## stardm (Nov 28, 2011)

*.....*

Hope this helps



lollipop123 said:


> Hi!
> I have some questions regarding the United States of America.
> I would love it if I could get the point of view of an American citizen that does not have strong political views.
> 
> ...


----------



## deborahmex (May 12, 2013)

I have some questions regarding the United States of America.
I would love it if I could get the point of view of an American citizen that does not have strong political views.


1. Is it easy to notice the class difference in society?

I live in CA, but will move to Mexico soon. Yes it is easy to notice class difference. Differences in dress, use of language, neighborhood, where you send your kids to school, your color/ethnicity. Your car, where you went to school/college...... probably like most other countries. 

2. America is known as a country with almost only obese and fat people... Is this true?

Yes, there are many obese people. This is because of the culture based on work, time, and getting ahead. Life is fast here, and we want to do things the easy way - fast food, processed food, running from one activity to the next. 

3. What's the 5 most important things to think about when living in America? It can be rules, everyday habits... Anything.

You will have to work hard and put in a full days work and be on task at all times. Time is money. 
It is expensive to live here in most places.
The USA is very diverse - hard to say what is a typical "american"
Most caucasian americans only speak one language and that is English and don't have much interest in learning another. 
In many areasm especially cities, you don't always know your neighbors. 
If you work hard and take advantage of opportunities, you can have success with hard work. 


4. Which sport is the most popular in the USA?

Football, baseball, soccer. Depends alot on the area though. 

5. Is 9/11 a topic that is being discussed at work or anywhere or is it just one of those things that isn't mentioned at all?

It really is not discussed much anymore on a day to day basis. 

6. What is the most discussed big news at the moment in America?

The Boston bombing, the three kidnapped women in cleveland - changes everyday

7. What's the major differences between college and university?

I think that a college is smaller????? Both can be good - one is not better than the other

8. Is private school considered better than public school?


Not always. there are some great public schools and private, and bad public schools and bad private schools. You can usually get alot of statistics about them on their websites - test score, grad rates, demographics, or from other parents. 

Good luck and let me know if you have other questions

Thanks. 
I'm off  lane:[/QUOTE]


----------



## russianbluemom (May 11, 2013)

I live in the USA, southern USA but am looking to move out of the country. Funny...
-The US does have fat people, due to fast food and due to our work life being our lifestyle. Some areas of the US are better than others. The region I live in does have 'fatter' people- fried foods. 
-Universities are colleges but a university is a larger and more advanced school, offering more areas of study and are affliated with the state in which it resides. 
- I see crime as the biggest news. I quit watching television as it is all hype and violence, usually one sided.
- Some areas of the United states are better than others. Though I have been raised in the southern area, that is associated with racism, it is really everywhere. California seems to be the best state but they have severe economic problems. (but all of America does) I have lived in California, and Spain. 
-Actually some of the northeast cities can be the worst for racism and prejudice than the south. 
-Your success is measured by the size of your house, car, etc which is exactly why I would like to leave- to a more simpler lifestyle. 
-I am retired from teaching at a technical college. I want a simpler lifestyle. 
-If I had children and could afford it I would have them in a private school as the public school system is getting really bad, especially here in the south. Discipline is a major factor. 
-Personally I am tired of politics and our government is going downhill in my opinion. Just a bunch of bickering, no decisions for the people.
-One reason I would like to try another country is the fact that the US is not well liked, and sometimes wonder about our arrogant attitude. 
-Health care is a major problem. I have health insurance and still is soooo expensive, families going bankrupt without it or even with it. I don't see any positive changes for this problem. A big change in lifestyle will need to be made and Americans will never accept the needed changes. Nor will doctors; all is really governed by the insurance companies.
I realize I sound negative and know I need a change. What is good is you do have choices in America. 
Cost of living, crime, politics, health insurance are the major reasons I would like to make a change. 
Hope I have helped... sorry for the negative attitude... the reason I am on this expat forum..


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Interesting questions and good replies. I came over to America as a child from Germany and love my country. Last year my husband and I made a permanent move overseas and do not plan to return. The answers I'll give are not political but based upon the changes we see in the last 4 yrs.

1. Class difference: not so much class as economic and sociological. There has been an effort to make success something bad on America. I have been verbally assaulted because my shopping bag was from an upscale store. It has very much become an us versus them society all while when the middle class sees their taxes increase to spread the wealth around. There are differences in the way you are treated in small towns, if you are an immigrant. On big towns you are judged on your job position, size of house and of who you know. 

2. There are fat people in any country. Your Southern states see the highest rates while the west coast sees the lowest. 

3. Money, position and status is most important and you will be judged accordingly

Americans are so isolated that they generally do no know or care what is going on in the world. Only 52% have 
passports. We also do not know our own history that well.

Americans are very nationalistic.. Any criticism of the status quo can be met with ""if you don't love America, leave it and don't come back.". If you mention that another country does things better, they are immediately labeled as communistic. I have stopped trying to explain to friends that I live somewhere that is a Democracy but I enjoy a lower tax rate, free medical care. 

There are a lot of good and decent people. As a rule Americans are quite a compassionate lot. They are willing to help a neighbor or a stranger in need. 

4. Football, baseball and NASCAR

5. No

6. Gun control, Bengazi, IRS scandal, 
7. Colleges are generally smaller in enrollments
8. Depends on the area. Most Southern state residents send their kids to private school or home school. A school district may cover an area where you have a middle class neighborhood and a ghetto. It does not work to have your kid in a school that is 80% black because they will be targeted with violence for being a minority. Many of us have tried to have our kids targeted with violence from verbal taunts to physical violence. 

I may be painting a dismal picture but let me assure you it is not politically based. America is at a cross road right now and we, personally don't have confidence anything will change.


----------



## CityGirl99 (May 20, 2013)

You've received some good responses so far. I'll add my two cents, for what it's worth.

1. Is it easy to notice the class difference in society?
Yes, but people are uncomfortable discussing class differences. Lots of people will identify themselves as "middle class," even though though the upper extremes in this category have multiple cars and replace them every 3 years, while people with lower incomes may have to choose between the cost of medicine and a heating bill for a particular month. The extremes of wealth in America are quite shocking. I know families where eight people share one bedroom, while in others, three people have eight bedrooms. Of course, there are also families with no bedrooms and families with many more than eight bedrooms.

2. America is known as a country with almost only obese and fat people... Is this true?
Different regions have higher concentrations of overweight people. I found that in the Northeast, people tended to be thinner than in the Midwest or the South, but people in Midwestern cities and college towns tended to be thinner than people in rural areas and small towns. You can find groups of people who love exercise and follow healthy eating practices in any community--you just have more of these kinds of resources in a populated area.

3. What's the 5 most important things to think about when living in America? It can be rules, everyday habits... Anything.
A) People celebrate individuality and uniqueness out loud, but they tend to be uncomfortable with people who are too different from them.
B) Christmas and Thanksgiving are two major holidays, and people tend to travel to be with family members during those holidays. Spring Break occurs in March or April, usually for a week near Easter. Students have a week of from school, and college students who can afford it go on vacations to warm places (Florida, Cancun). Spring Break occurs at a different time from city to city.
C) US grocery stores can be overwhelming if they are new to you. There are so many choices of brands of cereal and everything else. Most people tend to default to the brand they know, because takes too long to actually consider what to choose.
D) There are many opportunities to meet people. You can join a gym or a religious group. You can take a class--look for a community college that has non-credit courses--you can take anything from swing dancing to computer programming to cake decorating to photography. Of course you can take actual college classes, too. You can look online to find clubs--book clubs, or volunteer organizations, and tons of other things. Look for a community center or a YMCA--they may have all kinds of groups and classes for different ages.
E) Americans tend to think about the future--where they are going and what they are planning--much more than where they have been. Many (certainly not all) do not know a lot about history or about customs in other countries. This can come across as self-centered or ignorant. The tricky thing is that just when you get used to Americans who can't identify a particular place on a map, you meet one who is extremely well-traveled, well-read, and knowledgeable about that place and more. It's difficult to explain the diversity of America, and the range widens and narrows by topic and by region.


4. Which sport is the most popular in the USA?
American football, by far. You can find pockets of the country where baseball or basketball are especially popular. Soccer (football) is very popular for kids to play, but it is not an especially popular spectator sport.

5. Is 9/11 a topic that is being discussed at work or anywhere or is it just one of those things that isn't mentioned at all?
It is remembered, but because it touches on politics and makes people uncomfortable, people tend not to discuss it openly, except to express remembrance for victims on the anniversary. Some people who discuss politics do refer to it, but politics and religion are generally uncomfortable topics.

6. What is the most discussed big news at the moment in America?
Unfortunately, news about popular culture frequently dominates, while serious news may not be as widely discussed. Americans do tend to have a short attention span, even for serious issues that need long-term attention.

7. What's the major differences between college and university?
The terms are used to mean the same thing. A university is often a state-run school, and is larger than a college. A university (as someone else explained) can have private colleges within it, which act like departments--the college of music or business, for example. A college can be a serious post-secondary institution, like Harvard College, for example. A college might also be a smaller private school with a religious affiliation. Another type is a community college or junior college, which may offer vocational training (cosmetology, for example), or provide students with a transition between high school and a college or university.

8. Is private school considered better than public school?
It probably is considered to be better, but it isn't always. The wealth of a neighborhood is closely tied to the success of public schools, which are supported by tax dollars. Private schools tend to have smaller class sizes and they can establish their own focus/missions, whether they emphasize religion or the environment or technology or the arts. They also require a lot of volunteerism from parents to support the school. It is too difficult to generalize about public schools, because the characteristics vary according to the region of the country and the neighborhood you're in.


----------



## Diadem (May 20, 2013)

1. Is it easy to notice the class difference in society?
Yes and no. There is an obvious difference between the very poor and the very wealthy, of course. Those that are "middle class" are much more difficult to distinguish, and the "middle class" is dying out; very few families are truly middle class anymore.

2. America is known as a country with almost only obese and fat people... Is this true?
No, this isn't true. There are obese people, to be sure, but there are plenty of thin ones too. This also varies by region and population.

3. What's the 5 most important things to think about when living in America? It can be rules, everyday habits... Anything.

- Most people living in the US know what's happening in the US and that is about it. As a general rule, most people are not very interested in what is happening outside their borders.
- Political allegiance can and does define you to others, at least if that is something you talk about. Suggesting things like universal healthcare, better social programs, etc. will essentially label you as a communist  I say that somewhat sarcastically but not sarcastically enough, if you get my drift. Politics in the US scare me.
- There is a lot of superficiality and passive (or not so passive) aggression, but Americans in general are a friendly lot. Give people a chance, smile a good deal, and you'll be okay. Americans also seem to, in general, be much louder. I notice this when I travel.
- Younger Americans, in general, seem to want to affect change. They want the things that western Europe has and they want a more fair economy. This is not, of course, true of all young Americans, but is where I see most of the movement.
- Time at work is noted more than what you actually do... Americans aren't really about working more efficiently, they're just about working *more*, and saying no makes you look like you aren't a team player. I do not like this attitude very much. Americans also tend to live to work, as opposed to working to live. I am constantly amazed by how much time people spend working.

4. Which sport is the most popular in the USA?
Football, probably by a wide margin. Basketball, baseball, NASCAR.

5. Is 9/11 a topic that is being discussed at work or anywhere or is it just one of those things that isn't mentioned at all?
It comes up in conversation occasionally but isn't a "thing" like it used to be.

6. What is the most discussed big news at the moment in America?
Check CNN 

7. What's the major differences between college and university?
They are used interchangeably, but University is always a four year program. Most people say "I'm going to college" as opposed to "I'm going to university"... in US they are pretty much one and the same. Generally if one is doing a shorter program they will say "I am going to community college" or "technical school" or something along those lines.

8. Is private school considered better than public school?
Depends on the area. Some public school districts are really fantastic and provide a wonderful education. Some areas, not so much. In general, I am sure private is considered better. I went through public school and my brother through private school and we are approximately in similar places, career-wise. Depends on the kid, too.


----------



## rucharg (May 14, 2013)

Is it easy to notice the class difference in society?

Yes depending on region to region the locales standard of living varies.

2. America is known as a country with almost only obese and fat people... Is this true?

No there are quite a few fat and obese people but you will fin lots of fitness freaks too Hiking and trekking is really big in USA.

3. What's the 5 most important things to think about when living in America? It can be rules, everyday habits... Anything.

Driving Driving Driving Driving Driving

4. Which sport is the most popular in the USA?

American football

5. Is 9/11 a topic that is being discussed at work or anywhere or is it just one of those things that isn't mentioned at all?

SOmetimes but it is still a touchy issue stay away from it.
6. What is the most discussed big news at the moment in America?
The gun control act with all the shootouts

7. What's the major differences between college and university?

in USA its university!!!

8. Is private school considered better than public school?

Yes and more expensive but some cities have really great public school for which parents keep relocatting


----------

